# Folding Ladder



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

That deal got scarfed up...I'll repost if the ebay seller lists another one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

What ladder was it? I ordered the telesteps ladder a few weeks ago, works great and is easily stowable...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TeleSteps-1800-14-1-2-Foot-250-LBS-Rating-Ladder-/290474254525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a19d60bd


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Ace said:


> What ladder was it? I ordered the telesteps ladder a few weeks ago, works great and is easily stowable...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TeleSteps-1800-14-1-2-Foot-250-LBS-Rating-Ladder-/290474254525?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a19d60bd


It was the GPL Double 6' Folding ladder. I bought one...and a couple of days later he listed another...so, I thought I'd pass the word to the Outback community. If another one appears...I'll do the same. IF you want something to step up to clean off the pine cones from the slide outs before bringing them in. This is the ticket. They're just so darned expensive at Camping World.


----------

